# chemical vs general afternoon exams



## TeeOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone here taken both exams??? If so, which exam would suggest for someone with my circumstances.

I was a ChemE major 16-17 years ago (degree in chemistry).

I am a chemist at an environmental agency.

I am currently taken an FE prep course at work that will eventually go over the general and environmental afternoon exams in addition to the morning exam.

I have until Feb 1 2011 to decide which afternoon exam I will be taking (no we won't get to the afternoons by then).

As of tonight I think I will be trying the 60-Day FE Exam Cafe (EXFE60) for $50 in an effort to help with this dilemma.

Last night I went to a bookstore and tried the first 10 problems for morning and first 6 for afternoon (general) from a practice exam got 7/10 in 18 mins and 1/6 in in 20 mins.

Any advise???

just realized I had posted this in the PE section


----------



## Silkworm (Jan 31, 2011)

TeeOne said:


> Has anyone here taken both exams??? If so, which exam would suggest for someone with my circumstances.
> I was a ChemE major 16-17 years ago (degree in chemistry).
> 
> I am a chemist at an environmental agency.
> ...


I am in a similar situation in that I have been out of school (electrical) for +4 years and planning on taking the FE exam this coming April. I am deliberating between taking the afternoon specific or general exam as well.

I'm thinking it might be smarter to choose the general exam in the afternoon since it's basically an extension on the morning exam topics....whereas the 'discipline specific' exam will obviously add more topics on to my long list of review material.

BUT, with that said, the electrical topics will definitely come back to me quicker compared to other areas I have not specialized in...(fluid mechanics, chemistry, etc)

How much more in depth will the afternoon exam be compared to the morning session? Any thoughts from past test takers? If it's similar to the morning session, then I might just pass on the electrical to reduce the number of study hours... otherwise, it makes more sense just to study the Lindeburg FE General Review book and be done with it.

Also, is the final date to change our exam specification dictated by the NCEES exam registration deadline or can you select on the day?

Thanks


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2011)

i am certain you have to choose ahead of time. I took the chemical afternoon section. Yes if choosing general you are just studying the same topics as the morning, but even then the concepts are more in depth so you have to study more subjects more deeply. There were more subjects I was not comfortable with in the general format than the chemical.


----------



## Freon (Jan 31, 2011)

I was 16 years out of my undergrad Chem E degree when I took the FE. I went with my degree. I was much more comfortable with chemistry than free body diagrams. (As a side note, I was about six years out of my MSEE, but after reviewing the sample exams, I went with my first field of study.)


----------

